# Road side haul



## ripjack13 (Mar 2, 2018)

This is just down the street from me. I have been eye ballin it for 10 years. The town cut it down yesterday. I went out today in the crazy storm to get what I could with my lil 20" saw. The chain broke, so I'm done for the day. Not to mention I'm soaked....

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Tony (Mar 2, 2018)

Nice score Marc! Gonna be some sweet blanks in there! Tony

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## David Van Asperen (Mar 2, 2018)

Go get a chain for your saw or one to pull that creature home. You can dry off later

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 2, 2018)

Use this as an educational tool....have multiple chains for times like this!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 2, 2018)

Congrats on the find! Hope you can double back for the rest! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 2, 2018)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Use this as an educational tool....have multiple chains for times like this!


I even go so far as to have more than one saw.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 2, 2018)

The wife is gettin pissy about it now. Says I have too much wood already. 
*Over ruled*
I'll be getting a new chain tomorrow. Plus an extra. Good idea.

I'm going to talk with my farmer buddy, see if he can load it in his front end bucket loader rig. Bring it to his place so it doesnt go no where for fire wood.....

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 2, 2018)

woodtickgreg said:


> I even go so far as to have more than one saw.


I do too but both are down right now, just like me. My arm's getting better and I'm itching to cut into the cherry burl that I got a while back but have no saw right now. Don't know if I need to start sawing right after the arm gets better but...

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 3


----------



## Graybeard (Mar 3, 2018)

Maybe I missed it but what is the tree? Darn there's some nice wood in there. Definitely worth the effort and cost.


----------



## Lou Currier (Mar 3, 2018)

Did you survive the storm? If you bring home more of that wood you might have another storm to weather

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 3, 2018)

Graybeard said:


> Maybe I missed it but what is the tree? Darn there's some nice wood in there. Definitely worth the effort and cost.



It's a maple. Just not sure what kind of maple at the moment....


----------



## CWS (Mar 3, 2018)

woodtickgreg said:


> I even go so far as to have more than one saw.


Remember we are talking about @ripjack13 not some guy from Texas.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 3, 2018)




----------



## sprucegum (Mar 3, 2018)

Nice wood and you did not even have to mist it to make the grain pop. In all of my years of chain sawing I have never broken a chain before the teeth were filed away, maybe I file too much. I have however had plenty of saw breakdowns 2 or more saws is the way to go. I sometimes bring three full of gas sharp saws to the woods, when they are all out of gas so am I .

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 3, 2018)

Great looking stuff! Hope your able to go back for more.....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 3, 2018)

I went out today and got two new chains. Then went back about two hours ago...
Man this stuff is heavy. I'm thinking rock maple.


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 3, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 3, 2018)



Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 3, 2018)



Reactions: EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 3, 2018)



Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 3, 2018)

Saggy butt....

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 3, 2018)

Nice! If I was close, I'd come help. For a little bit of the spoils.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Mar 3, 2018)

That is some beautiful stuff.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Mar 3, 2018)

I would pay money to hear what his wife had to say

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 4, 2018)

Great looking stuff, glad you went back for more!


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 4, 2018)

After a rough count of the rings, I come up with 112 rings. I need to plane down one of the big ones that still has the center showing to get a more accurate count....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 4, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


> After a rough count of the rings, I come up with 112 rings. I need to plane down one of the big ones that still has the center showing to get a more accurate count....



112 years- big tree. It is funny to compare trees from east/yards or in the west. I sent paul @phinds a cedar sample. Long story but I cut this tree down in 1973- it was about 30" western redcedar. There was a grove of them dying that a buddy and I bought from forest service. 20 cords for $100 Yikes times have changed(cedar is $1500 on the stump Now). here is his quote"one inch wide end grain cross section areas showing just how high the ring count is on these pieces. The little blue lines span 10 rings each except those that have a ring count directly above them. Both pieces have about 110 rings/inch, with one of them also having (and shown clearly in the first pic) that one area of 1/4" has 55 rings which prorates out to 220 rings/inch which is the highest ring count I have ever heard of and I would have found it hard to believe had I not done the counting myself. I actually have one piece one this site that has a higher ring count across a full inch (a piece of old growth Douglas-fir) but even it doesn't have any region with 55 rings in 1/4". "
YOU GET 112 rings in a 30" tree - this had that in 1". Cedars in the west grow in damp areas- big ones show how the weather changes especially in inland northwest. we are semiarid. This tree was in a very small seasonal creek bottom. must have been some pretty arid yrs there.....

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 4, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


> I went out today and got two new chains. Then went back about two hours ago...
> Man this stuff is heavy. I'm thinking rock maple.



I'd agree, 'Sugar maple'. Never had any with ambrosia markings. Nice score...


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 6, 2018)

All cut up today....

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 6, 2018)

Ooohhhh NICE!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jasonb (Mar 6, 2018)

Good looking stuff, if you decided you want to part with a bowl blank, lemme know...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Mar 6, 2018)

jasonb said:


> Good looking stuff, if you decided you want to part with a bowl blank, lemme know...



CC his wife and I bet you get more than one blank

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## jasonb (Mar 6, 2018)

Lou Currier said:


> CC his wife and I bet you get more than one blank


Haha, that thought did cross my mind.  I'l keep that as plan B!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 6, 2018)

Lou Currier said:


> CC his wife and I bet you get more than one blank





jasonb said:


> Haha, that thought did cross my mind.  I'l keep that as plan B!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## jasonb (Mar 6, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 143023

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 6, 2018)

Lou Currier said:


> CC his wife and I bet you get more than one blank



No, no, don't do that. She'll make him get rid of them so fast you would think he was shooting them, and shooting blanks can be bad. But then again, maybe not so bad...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 7, 2018)

jasonb said:


> View attachment 143024



hahahahaaaaaaaaa
that made me laugh a good laugh.


----------

